# Why The GAN 356 Air Loosens



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 13, 2017)

My GAN 356 Air UM loosens, and I have tried to closely inspect the cube. A few days after, I have figured out the problem.

Trust me, the GES isn't stripping. If you take off the center cap of one of the loosening centers, tighten it, and make U or U' turns. As you can see, when you turn this the GES slowly loosens as you solve. The issue is that you are able to turn the GES VERY easily with the Plastic Nut Driver or your fingers. When the cube turns, there is some friction in between the bottom of the GES nut and the plastic of the centers. That causes the cube to loosen.

It's hard to, but make sure whenever you put in new GES nuts, make sure it can't be turned with your fingers and it takes a bit of force to tighten it with the Nut Driver. It only works sometimes, but I will edit this when I find out the rest.

I heard GAN will be making new GES nuts just for the GAN 356 Air SM. I'm wondering if it is possible to apply them to previous cubes and it would fix his issue.

Main thing, the GES nut can loosen when it is too easy to turn and when there is friction in between the center and the bottom of the GES.

Sincerely,
the guy who just got a 13 second solve (yay)


----------



## VenomCubing (Aug 13, 2017)

My main fix for this problem is to put light lube (weight 3 or less) under the GES nuts. Also, this problem is less noticable on the stronger GES nuts. It should only take about a day or two to adjust to the clear ones.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 13, 2017)

Dude... just use superglue or (thread locker ofc)


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 14, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> My main fix for this problem is to put light lube (weight 3 or less) under the GES nuts. Also, this problem is less noticable on the stronger GES nuts. It should only take about a day or two to adjust to the clear ones.


When Lubicle Black releases, I really want to put that in the core. How do I exactly lube the core with lube that thick?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 14, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> When Lubicle Black releases, I really want to put that in the core. How do I exactly lube the core with lube that thick?



Squirt it?


----------



## VenomCubing (Aug 14, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> When Lubicle Black releases, I really want to put that in the core. How do I exactly lube the core with lube that thick?


Lubicle black is meant for metal on plastic contact, so that's not a good plan unless you plan to put a metal coat on the bottom of the GES nut.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 14, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Lubicle black is meant for metal on plastic contact, so that's not a good plan unless you plan to put a metal coat on the bottom of the GES nut.


Where the core axial and the plastic inside the GES meet.


----------



## VenomCubing (Aug 14, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Where the core axial and the plastic inside the GES meet.


Have you seen what lubicle black does? somehow, it makes the surfaces slick even though its a realy heavy lube. I'm afraid that would make the problem worse.


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 14, 2017)

I lube the underside of the nut with Traxxas 50k


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 16, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Have you seen what lubicle black does? somehow, it makes the surfaces slick even though its a realy heavy lube. I'm afraid that would make the problem worse.


What type of heavy lube should be good?


----------



## VenomCubing (Aug 18, 2017)

Probably traxxas 50k or a heavier lube.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 19, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Probably traxxas 50k or a heavier lube.


okay


----------



## TheToast (Jun 22, 2018)

VenomCubing said:


> My main fix for this problem is to put light lube (weight 3 or less) under the GES nuts. Also, this problem is less noticable on the stronger GES nuts. It should only take about a day or two to adjust to the clear ones.


 I did the same thing but it didnt work


----------

